# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Conseil achat de chaussure pour courir

## quaresma

Bonsoir  toutes et tous,
je suis actuellement dans un petit village dont la plus "grande" ville est  120 kms.

De ce fait, j'aimerai commander des bonnes chaussures pour courir via Internet.

Malheureusement, je ne connais pas grand chose en chaussures de running, donc je voulais avoir quelques conseils pour en acheter une bonne paire.

Je cours  peu prs tous les jours 40 minutes, j'ai 26 ans, je mesure 1m81 pour 58 kilos, mes foules sont assez rapproches malgr mes grandes jambes. Je ne cours pas pour tre un super athlte, mais pour le plaisir, donc je cours mais sans trop forcer, je me gre. Je parcours environ une dizaine de Kms en ville (sur le goudron) et j'ai les pieds assez grands, mais pas larges.

Que me conseilleriez-vous d'acheter comme bonnes chaussures, plutt ADIDAS, ASICS, NB, etc. ??

Je n'ai pas de budget particulier, mais je ne veux pas trop mettre non plus.

Que pensez-vous de ces chaussures :

http://www.i-run.fr/chaussures_homme...iche_1778.html

http://espaceoutdoor.com/modele/3819..._P.Ete_11.html

http://espaceoutdoor.com/modele/3819..._P.Ete_11.html

http://espaceoutdoor.com/modele/3816..._P.Ete_11.html

http://www.i-run.fr/chaussures_homme...iche_1065.html

http://www.i-run.fr/chaussures_homme...iche_2837.html

http://www.i-run.fr/chaussures_homme...iche_2818.html

Merci beaucoup pour vos rponse et bonne soire.

----------


## _-Slash-_

Quand je faisais de la course  pied j'adorais les Asics : meilleur rapport qualit/prix.

On est trs bien dedans (proche des Adidas) pour un trs bon prix.

Aprs malheureusement c'est une question de "pied". Certains ne jurent que par une marque et celle-ci peut ne pas tre adapt  ta morphologie...

Si tu cours sur du bitume (mauvais pour les os) alors prend des chaussures avec des semelles "amortissantes"

Je te conseille des Asics ou Mizuno (New Balance je connais moins).

----------


## quaresma

D'accord, quelle paire me conseillerez-vous parmi celle que j'ai post ??

Merci pour vos rponses, bon weekend et bonne soire

----------


## minnesota

Salut, 

Le mieux c'est d'aller dans une boutique spcialise, ils ont du matriel pour voir comment et de quelle manire tu cours. En fonction de cela, il te propose parmi une large gamme le modle qui te correspond le mieux, et que tu peux aussitt tester sur leur tapis roulant pour voir si cela te convient. Sinon, en effet, les Asics ( gel) pour la course c'est top et j'aime bien aussi Nike.

Maintenant, commander par internet des baskets pour courir je ne sais pas si c'est bien, car pour moi, les essayer est indispensable.

----------


## Hephaistos007

Les Mizuno sont une valeur sre chez ceux qui pratiquent le Running.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Il faut absolument les essayer. L'avantage des chaussures de running est que tu en trouves partout, pas besoin d'aller dans un super magasin spcialis (mme si tu auras la de meilleurs conseils).
Mme  Dcathlon ou Go Sport tu trouveras du choix de marques et de la qualit.

Pour ma part je plussoie les Asics, je prends toujours le mme modle (enfin l'quivalent du moment) depuis facilement 10ans.

Dans tous les cas avec 40min/jour sur bitume tu dois prendre de la qualit (100/150). Et essaye de ne pas faire que du bitume si possible, c'est mauvais le bitume.

----------


## BertrandA

Une boutique spcialise (viter Decathlon, GO sport, ...) pourra analyser ton type de pied, pronateur ou suppinateur et te proposer des modles adquats qu'il faut imprativement essayer (le mieux c'est d'arriver au magasin avec sa tenue de running).

Ensuite c'est une affaire de sensation et de confort. Je privilgiais l'amorti auparavant, pour m'orienter progressivement ensuite vers des modles avec lesquels je "sens" plus la route. 
Je suis donc pass par Nike, New Balance et finalement Mizuno cette anne.

----------


## pioule

Et attention  l'achat sur internet, un 41 de Puma ne correspondra pas forcment  un 41 Mizuno ou un 41 Asics...

Base-toi sur la pointure US qui normalement est la mme quelque soit la marque, ou si c'est possible essaye une paire de chaque marque dans un magasin et note  la pointure correspondante pour un ventuel achat par correspondance...

Au niveau des marques, de mon exprience d'athlte Asics et Mizuno sont des valeurs sres (jamais eu de problmes avec), Puma sont trs bien aussi mais difficile  trouver, j'ai test du Nike et Adidas je n'avais pas de bonnes sensations avec, NB bien aussi mais j'ai eu des problmes de coutures fragiles au niveau du tendon d'achille sur 2 paires (et a fait trs mal a)

----------


## Invit

> Base-toi sur la pointure US qui normalement est la mme quelque soit la marque,


Pour vivre en Amrique du Nord, je peu dire que non, c'est comme en Europe un 41 varie suivant la marque, comme un 7 US varie suivant les marques, malheureusement...

----------


## LeGnome12

Je ne suis pas un grand sportif. Mais j'ai des problme de dos, alors ce que je te conseille c'est la marque Salomon et sortir de la ville.
Sinon, comme l'ont fait remarquer Minnesota ou Drizzt, le mieux et de se rendre en magasin spcialis.
Pour ma part, j'ai achett mais chaussure (bon c'tait plutt pour du trail ou de la semi-rando que de run)  la Mountain Equipement Coop. 
Bon c'est au Canada, mais si tu connais un quivalent en France vas-y.
Je pense que c'est Dcathlon qui s'en rapproche le plus.

----------


## quaresma

C'est bon, j'ai pris celle-ci en rouge :

ici

----------


## RomainVALERI

Pfff... t'aurais du choisir la marque des champions... 



Abebe Bikila en force !  ::yaisse3::

----------


## quaresma

Non, elles font mal aux pieds lol

----------


## marco23

Bonjour! 
Pour les achats de mes chaussures je me rendais chez NEW BALANCE. Je fais de la course longue distance(semi-marathon), c'est sympa de le porter,c'est trs confortable et trs lgres, bon amorti aussi. Je trouve aussi que les prix sont raisonnables.

----------

